
The better alternative to skim-reading the news - digitalbliss
http://www.sundialpost.com
======
hunglee2
Promising idea let down by factual inaccuracy on one of the front page links.
#Brexit Leave won by 52% vs 48% not 58% vs 42%. Probably a typo but a bad
mistake for a site claiming to report only facts

